# my current project



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

This is what I'm working on at the moment, thought you might like a looksy. I work on it almost every day so I may keep the pics updated.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

I see no suuuuuuuuuuuuubs'!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

by the way that winshield is lookin, i bet that stereo is gonna be mean :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

After I get the windshield bolted in (hopefully this week) I'm gonna play with with a box I already have done, then try a design I thought of yesterday. As far as setup goes, single dB Monkey DBM15 :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

what amp are you going to be using. And I assume that you have access to a meter and will meter it once you finish the install. 
i was looking at getting one of yours subs before but i change my mind on what sub(s) I want everyday.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Woot!!!! :biggrin: (again)

When you think you'll have er' done?

I'm sure I'll get a chance to see it in person sometime this season.

And after you show me yours I'll show you mine! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Feb 24 2004, 02:17 PM
> *what amp are you going to be using. And I assume that you have access to a meter and will meter it once you finish the install.
> i was looking at getting one of yours subs before but i change my mind on what sub(s) I want everyday.*


 I'm using Tru Technology H1's, 2 of them. You can daily that sub just fine, there is one in a dealers sound room and its the loudest, cleanest sub in there. He leaves that playing all the time to get people in the room. Just because its loud doesnt mean it can't daily.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Feb 24 2004, 03:30 PM
> *Woot!!!! :biggrin: (again)
> 
> When you think you'll have er' done?
> ...


 Its an SPL car, its never done. When I get it playing I'll start metering and making changes. If it does a 160 right out of the gate I'll be happy. First run is always a lot lower than what you can get it to do by the end of the season.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Feb 24 2004, 03:30 PM
> *Woot!!!! :biggrin: (again)
> 
> When you think you'll have er' done?
> ...


 Its an SPL car, its never done. When I get it playing I'll start metering and making changes. If it does a 160 right out of the gate I'll be happy. First run is always a lot lower than what you can get it to do by the end of the season.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Feb 24 2004, 06:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Feb 24 2004, 06:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Feb 24 2004, 02:17 PM
> *what amp are you going to be using.  And I assume that you have access to a meter and will meter it once you finish the install.
> i was looking at getting one of yours subs before but i change my mind on what sub(s) I want everyday.*


I'm using Tru Technology H1's, 2 of them. You can daily that sub just fine, there is one in a dealers sound room and its the loudest, cleanest sub in there. He leaves that playing all the time to get people in the room. Just because its loud doesnt mean it can't daily.[/b][/quote]
You are very lucky to have those amps. I think if i ever make some money i will get a tru amp


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)




----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 24 2004, 05:12 PM
> *Its an SPL car, its never done.*


 What I meant was....when will you have the wall built and equipment in and kicking?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Feb 24 2004, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Feb 24 2004, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ibanender_@Feb 24 2004, 05:12 PM
> *Its an SPL car, its never done.*


What I meant was....when will you have the wall built and equipment in and kicking?[/b][/quote]
If all goes well, and it probably wont, I'm aiming for this weekend. However, its supposed to snow here tonight and tomorrow which means the entire state is shut down for 2 days at least. I have a show the week before SBN so it'll have to be playing in 3 weeks, hopefully 1.5-2 weeks. 

I forgot my camera today, so here are pics from my phone of what I got done today.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 24 2004, 10:41 AM
> *After I get the windshield bolted in (hopefully this week) I'm gonna play with with a box I already have done, then try a design I thought of yesterday. As far as setup goes, single dB Monkey DBM15 :biggrin:*


 When will be seeing an Extreme 9+ car with 9 DBM15's?..lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ls123+Feb 25 2004, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ls123 @ Feb 25 2004, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ibanender_@Feb 24 2004, 10:41 AM
> *After I get the windshield bolted in (hopefully this week) I'm gonna play with with a box I already have done, then try a design I thought of yesterday.  As far as setup goes, single dB Monkey DBM15   :biggrin:*


When will be seeing an Extreme 9+ car with 9 DBM15's?..lol. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Considering there is no Extreme 9+ class, never :biggrin: 

I'm only doing IdBL Ult 1, MECA X1, and Whitlee (AKA Two Dudes, Clash of the Titans) Van 0-30"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

do you know what the stock alternator puts out on that astro?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2004, 10:59 PM
> *do you know what the stock alternator puts out on that astro?*


 100 amps rated.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Snow slowed me down, the state got closed for a few days LOL










I have half the holes drilled now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Feb 28 2004, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Feb 28 2004, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2004, 10:59 PM
> *do you know what the stock alternator puts out on that astro?*


100 amps rated.[/b][/quote]
is that on a 4.3L?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Feb 28 2004, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Feb 28 2004, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that on a 4.3L?[/b][/quote]
Yes, I could be wrong but I dont think they made those in a 2.8L. If they did they shouldn't have LOL. I've never seen one that wasn't a 4.3L and I've only seen 1 ever that was a stick.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Feb 29 2004, 02:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Feb 29 2004, 02:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I could be wrong but I dont think they made those in a 2.8L. If they did they shouldn't have LOL. I've never seen one that wasn't a 4.3L and I've only seen 1 ever that was a stick.[/b][/quote]
yea, they did make them with 4 cyl. I've got the v-6 in mine though.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

So do you compete at MECA events. My friend was world champ in M3, I think. Maybe M2?? I cant remember


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Feb 29 2004, 03:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Feb 29 2004, 03:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, they did make them with 4 cyl. I've got the v-6 in mine though.[/b][/quote]
2.8 is a 6 cyl. 



more pics?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssdrop64+Mar 4 2004, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ssdrop64 @ Mar 4 2004, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.8 is a 6 cyl. 



more pics?[/b][/quote]
I was thinking 2.4 and said 2.8. The 2.8 was a horrible horrible motor LOL.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

love this.....







whats it sit inside


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 14 2004, 07:19 PM
> *love this.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats in a marine dash kit so it is protected from weather. It slides right in the door.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Not bad looking ......... (1) 15" in a van .......... Too much space to take up ............ even with a wall .......

i love the custom steering wheel....


You should have welded up the enitre area surrounding them modified battery racks you have there that holds your windows....... i seen little brackets at the top & that but, all that shit will break around the edges if any amount of Spl will push thru what you claim to be installing.....

Just keepin it real there Mr Mod ....... Dont be offended


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 5 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Not bad looking ......... (1) 15" in a van .......... Too much space to take up ............ even with a wall .......
> 
> i love the custom steering wheel....
> ...


soooo you didnt see what happened did ya?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 5 2005, 03:33 PM
> *soooo you didnt see what happened did ya?
> [snapback]2687211[/snapback]​*


That, and apparently he doesn't realize what building an interior is about either.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I know about building interiors............ Fiberglass or sewing up new seat covers..... 


-- Anytime there ****** ,,,,,,, I would think about building a car along the side of you - I have a 91 Mustang Gt that i have sitting in my back yard that i could use ........ I wont comment on the fire damage you suffered!!!! Was the battery relocated - or was it in the front still ??


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Astro vans are scarce around here , I have a 98 Navi that i suppose i could use.............


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 5 2005, 09:47 PM
> *I know about building interiors............ Fiberglass or sewing up new seat covers.....
> -- Anytime there ****** ,,,,,,, I would think about building a car along the side of you - I have a 91 Mustang Gt that i have sitting in my back yard that i could use ........ I wont comment on the fire damage you suffered!!!!  Was the battery relocated - or was it in the front still ??
> [snapback]2687919[/snapback]​*


Not recovering an interior, BUILDING. Like so:










That's now sewing, thats MDF and cement.

The battery was brand new, under the hood, with factory wiring connected to it only, and the fire marshall deemed the cause the battery shorting itself out and insurance company covered it.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

dude!!! put, like, twelve 15s in it!!! i had a cousin that had a friend who's friend hit a 174 with two 15s!!!!!111


anyway, it's looking good, keep us updated with pictures


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Feb 6 2005, 11:49 AM
> *dude!!! put, like, twelve 15s in it!!! i had a cousin that had a friend who's friend hit a 174 with two 15s!!!!!111
> anyway, it's looking good, keep us updated with pictures
> [snapback]2688864[/snapback]​*


There's no more van thing caught fire


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, MAYBE these pictures will clear things up a bit...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

oh yeah, shoot, i think that happened before you were even a member here, didn't it?

i didn't check the dates, or any of the other posts, and i thought he was building a different van :-/


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

obviously photoshopped :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 7 2005, 05:19 PM
> *obviously photoshopped  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2693220[/snapback]​*


Yeah dude, I got the "flamed vehicle" plugin, its awesome.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 7 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Yeah dude, I got the "flamed vehicle" plugin, its awesome.
> [snapback]2693244[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Feb 7 2005, 05:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------

